# What is a decent water-column fertilizer ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Should I just grab some Seachem Flourish ?

Or is there anything else that's better without breaking the bank ?

I don't want to get into anything really fancy or expensive at all - I know already that I will NOT continue with it if it's not really easy.

I have, and use, Seachem Flourish Excel.

I also have some Flourish Trace, and a small bottle of the iron (that's old).


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

What's your lighting situation? You may not require ferts if you lighting is low or med light. The cheapest ferts are found at hydroponics shops


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Ischemia said:


> What's your lighting situation? You may not require ferts if you lighting is low or med light. The cheapest ferts are found at hydroponics shops


Umm . . . I'm actually not sure how to answer that, as I don't KNOW what my lighting is.

I would imagine it's quite low though.


----------



## exv152 (Dec 1, 2012)

Seachem flourish is expensive but has a bit of everything. Dry hydroponic ferts are a good alternative. But with low lights, I would just supplement flourish once a week or so.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

exv152 said:


> Seachem flourish is expensive but has a bit of everything. Dry hydroponic ferts are a good alternative. But with low lights, I would just supplement flourish once a week or so.


Plenty of local places carry Flourish or similar type of liquid fertilizer.

I'm not familiar with dry hydroponic ferts at all.


----------

